# Helicopter accident on the boat...



## v2 (Feb 14, 2007)

What the hell are these guys doing? 
LiveLeak.com - Helicopter accident on the boat


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 14, 2007)

Cant really see what they where doing but that is one lucky pilot and the same goes for the guy behind it.

Micdrow


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea, that guy at the tail came as close to dying as u can...


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 14, 2007)

What exactly went wrong there?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2007)

Hmm Pilot probably did not pull eneogh collective and too much cyclic. Realized he was going to hit something, pulled back on the cyclic which raises the nose and the tail hit the ship.

Tore up his drive shaft in the process. Sudden Stoppage. Gonna have to replace the drive shaft and possibly the transmission and a whole slew of other things.


----------



## R-2800 (Feb 14, 2007)

wow that guy is luuuuucky!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 14, 2007)

I think the wave swell is what got him... His RPMs were up and when the fantail of the ship goes down, he comes up...

Ill bet u 10:1 odds he hadda change his flight suit...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 14, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Ill bet u 10:1 odds he hadda change his flight suit...


No doubt. He handled it well though. Good that he kept his head together.


----------

